# Razer Naga ...



## Basher23 (5. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich will mir ne neue Maus zulegen.

Derzeit use ich die Razer Deathadder (bin zufrieden doch die tasten sind mir zuwenig)
Ich bin nun auf die Razer Naga gestoßen mit den 12 tasten auf der Daumenseite.

Meine Frage wäre.

Wie schauts mit eher kleinen Händen aus ? sind die buttons alle gut zu erreichen (hab hier dass problem dass ich bei der Logitech G15 Tastatur zu den G-Tasten sehr schlecht rankomm)
Wie empfindlich sind die Buttons ? kanns passieren dass man zufällig etwas drückt ?
Wie zufrieden seid ihr im allgemeinen mit der Maus ?

Vielen dank im vorraus.
Da ich die maus 100%ig für WoW use denke ich passts hier ganz gut rein, ansonsten pls verschieben ! (danke und sry)

mfg


----------



## Diophene (5. Januar 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten mit der Razer Nage und mitlerweile will ich sie nicht mehr missen. Zu Beginn ist es eine erhebliche Umstellung und auch wirklich nicht leicht. Man muss seine Fingerbewegungen trainieren, wozu aber recht praktische kleine Silikonpads mitgeliefert werden. Mit diesen kann man bestimmte Tasten markieren, um diese schneller zu finden und so seinen Daumen an das Raster zu gewöhnen. Nach und nach findet man dann die richtige Taste schneller und kann diese Pads entfernen.

Wenn das einmal funktioniert lässt sich mit der Maus hervorragend spielen. Die Tasten ordentlich belegt heile ich persönlich mit Mouseovermakros und Grid damit sehr effizient. Und auch die "regulären" Funktionen der Maus sind super. Sie liegt angenehm in der Hand und hat eine gute Reaktion. Ich kann sie daher durchaus empfehlen, warne aber vor den anfänglichen Problemen, bis man sich an die Funktionsweise gewöhnt hat und die Tasten intuitiv erreicht. Meine Hände würde ich persönlich im Übrigen als nromal groß beschreiben, also weder sonderlich groß noch klein und ich komem damit zurecht. Ich wrüde dennoch empfehlen, in einem Geschäft die Maus einmal in die Hand zu nehmen und zu testen, ob sie für die eigene Handgröße geeignet ist. Denn sie ist zu teuer, um erst dann zu merken, dass sie nicht passt.


----------



## Squall67 (5. Januar 2011)

Besitze diese Maus zwar nicht aber kann mir nicht wirklich gut vorstellen das man die Tasten gut bedienen kann bzw in situationen wo man schnell die richtige taste drücken muss auch wirklich diese trifft ^^

Vom Design her sieht die Maus wie so ziemlich alle Razer Mäuse sicherlich gut aus aber ich tendiere eher zu Steelseries Mäusen die zwar meistens vom Design her recht schlicht gehalten sind aber Qualitativ einfach nur Spitze sind. Zur Zeit spiele ich mit ner Steelseries Xai wovon ich sagen muss das die vielleicht die beste Maus ist die ich jemals hatte.


----------



## Nosha (5. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mich Diophene nur anschließen.

Ich selber habe sie erst seit gut 3 Wochen und ich war sehr unschlüssig vor dem Kauf. Hatte bisher immer nur Logitech Mäuse.

Anfangs ist es wirklich eine Umstellung, ich dachte das klappt nie mit den 12 Tasten an der Seite. Aber gerade als Heildruide mit den ganzen Hots möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen.

Ich habe recht große Hände und ich dachte das wäre ein Nachteil. Ist es aber nicht. Denke auch mit kleinen Händen alles kein Problem.

Diese Silikonkleberchen habe ich nicht genutzt, ich habe mich so dran gewöhnt. Ist eine Umstellung, aber wenn Du es einmal drauf hast willste keine andere Maus mehr.

Ich jedenfalls nicht mehr....


----------



## Valiel (5. Januar 2011)

Hab auch eine Naga. Allerdings nutz ich die nicht mit dem Addon dabei. Sondern nur als Taste 1 bis k.A 9... also Alt+ die taste an der Maus.

Find die Maus echt gut


----------



## Basher23 (5. Januar 2011)

gibts dass addon auch auf deutsch ?
bei curse findet man nur die englische variante.

Maus übrigens grad gekauft 
geiles ding


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2011)

Das Addon ist selbst nichts anderes wie Bartender ^^ Also unötig.

Hab das Ding jetzt gut ein Jahr und immer noch alles perfekt, auch zum Shooter spielen super ^^


----------



## Basher23 (5. Januar 2011)

ok also is dass addon überflüssig.
bartender selbst use ich ja auch also einfach die tasten mit klicks zuordnen.

Was ich nicht ganz versteh der umschalter von normal auf advanced ... kann mir dass einer genauer erklären ? :>


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2011)

Treiber installieren dann hat man Full-Keymapping und kann jede Taste der Maus so einstellen wie man will.

http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=downloadfile&downloaditemid=510


----------



## Basher23 (5. Januar 2011)

thanks !
werd ich gleich wenn ich @home bin testen.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2011)

Nicht wundern das da Razer Naga Epic steht, ist die selbe Maus, nur sieht sie anderst aus.


----------



## Basher23 (5. Januar 2011)

so ne frage...
hab die maus nun da will aber bei den buttons auf der seite dass nicht 1 auf der actionbar auch 1ist sondern 6
geht dass irgendwie :>


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2011)

Statt 1 auf 6 stellen?


----------



## Basher23 (5. Januar 2011)

naja wenn ich in der tastaturbelegung dass umstell dann is ja die 1 am keyboard nicht mehr gebindet ...
:/


----------



## Basher23 (5. Januar 2011)

ok fehler gefundn hab unten auf der maus nicht auf num umgestellt.
danke euch


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mir das absolut nicht vorstellen, mit dem Teil. Da bleib ich glaub lieber bei meinen zwei Daumentasten und kombinier die lieber mit anderen Tasten wie Shift oder Ctrl.


----------

